# how much would a large goldfish be worth?



## serpentkid100

how much would a large goldfish be worth as i hear they are costly wen bigger...:2thumb:


----------



## mike515

nah still relatively cheap. a decent quality 15inch goldfish would set you back maybe 45quid if it was a nice sarasa comet goldfish same size maybe 60. Still pennies when you look at say the japanese koi.


----------



## freekygeeky

mike515 said:


> nah still relatively cheap. a decent quality 15inch goldfish would set you back maybe 45quid if it was a nice sarasa comet goldfish same size maybe 60. Still pennies when you look at say the japanese koi.


yea but if u brought it for 90 p to start with thats a pretty good mark up lol


----------



## gazz

It would be around the £40 mark but after that point it's also what somones willing to pay.I very much doutb you'll get near jap'koi price but the two goldfish in these two links i'd deffantally pay more than £40 for them there monsters :mf_dribble:.And people say goldfish are fine in a little bowl as they don't get big :bash: .

link 1.
http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/freshwater/carassius_auratus2.jpg

link 2.
http://www.dr.dk/NR/rdonlyres/E7F1DD12-DC55-4A27-8BE5-8165CA537FDE/510037/kaempe_guldfisk_03.jpg


----------



## freekygeeky

so wierd seeing big gold fish aint it? strange.


gazz said:


> It would be around the £40 mark but after that point it's also what somones willing to pay.I very much doutb you'll get near jap'koi price but the two goldfish in these two links i'd deffantally pay more than £40 for them there monsters :mf_dribble:.And people say goldfish are fine in a little bowl as they don't get big :bash: .
> 
> link 1.
> http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/freshwater/carassius_auratus2.jpg
> 
> link 2.
> http://www.dr.dk/NR/rdonlyres/E7F1DD12-DC55-4A27-8BE5-8165CA537FDE/510037/kaempe_guldfisk_03.jpg


----------



## mike515

im not talking how much a private seller could get for a large goldfish. This is retail pricing. Problem with coldwater fish is that because of things like KHV etc coldwater fish do not have a high resale value. Mostly because the shops have the necessary documents for the fish so can therefor get a decent price for them. Whereas selling the fish privately means that the fish could have come from anywhere and could be carrying lots of s***. Which is why you could go buy a full grown Platinum Matsuba Koi for about 400 quid but to sell it privately you'd be lucky to get half that. Same happens with goldfish just both prices are much lower


----------



## JPWS

Anywhere between 20 and 40 quid really. I have some large goldfish and had some that were even bigger. They died of old age, but some are almost as big as them now. Bought as little fish for about 50p, although they have bred successfully - no easy feat when there are chub and orfe in the same pond!

Large goldfish (large anything) deserve space so a pond is the only option here. They're hardy enough but keep an eye on them, obviously.


----------



## Drummerkid

I think they grow to the size of the tank?

is this true?


----------



## mike515

no thats complete rubbish. Growth restriction does occur but it shortens the life span and really stresses out the fish so its cruel to keep a large fish in a small tank.


----------



## treeboa

you want big goldfish and koi you should take up course fishing, lots of ponds and lakes have not only orfe but goldfish and koi in them now, a lot bunged in when owners have grown tired of them


----------



## serpentkid100

also a lot of stergeon get chucked into fisheries, lovely fish i has a lil sterlet, and buildin a nice big pond come the spring: victory:: victory:


----------

